# Buying Shooting Gloves



## heritage1909

I've never used shooting gloves. Recently I've done a lot of target shooting and my hands get pretty sore from shooting large caliber handguns.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

shoot more, you will get used to it


----------



## rgrundy

heritage1909 said:


> I've never used shooting gloves. Recently I've done a lot of target shooting and my hands get pretty sore from shooting large caliber handguns.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


Don't worry, if you are fortunate enough to live past 60 it gets better. :smt082:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

rgrundy said:


> Don't worry, if you are fortunate enough to live past 60 it gets better. :smt082:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082


THAT is a low blow !
I'm 69 (yes, ancient). And, yes, my hands handle high-power handguns just fine. Including my .454 Casull Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan 2.5" barrel "snubby".

Except for my SIG P290. 
The front and back of the grip of that little sucker rivals high quality 80 grit sandpaper.
On the good side, I have never dropped it during rapid-fire drills. 
But after 50 rounds, my hands start hollering. 
"Can we go back to the Buck Mark, or better yet, how about some bench rifle action ?" :smt1099

P.S.
I think I may try using my wimpy little bicyle riding gloves. You know, those cute little things with the fingers chopped off. 
They have padded palms. I got 'em at Target. Cheap.


----------



## rgrundy

Dan, you are a proven commodity for sure. Same with my wrinkly, gray haired butt.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

if your need for gloves had been the weather, i'd have a few options for you, but I have to agree, if discomfort is your need for gloves... shoot more. you'll get over it.


----------



## Packard

I use weight lifting gloves (similar to the wimpy riding gloves, but padded more).


----------



## bruce333

Gunners_Mate said:


> if your need for gloves had been the weather, i'd have a few options for you,


Not to hijack the thread, but what kind?


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Hatch Special Warefare Glove -CLOSEOUT

^^ Those are probably my favorite full fingered gloves ever. These gloves are the first real pair of gloves I had that really gave meaning to the term "fits like a glove". Granted, thats likely because their medium sized gloves seem to be molded for my hands explicitly, but you get the idea. They are pretty thin, so they aren't going to be the best ice cold temp gloves, but when it gets chilly enough, and your outside long enough to wear your hands can numb up, this gloves are great. They are really soft and kind of suede like on the palm side, and kind of like a neoprene on the backside. They hold up to abuse pretty well and what really impresses me is that they work great in the wet. They seem to stay dry longer, stay warmer when wet and dry out faster than any other glove I've ever had. which is amazing for me cause I primarily operate out of small boats. cheap too. I was fortunate enough to get my first pair free, but found them again online and ordered a second pair, just in case I lose the ones I have (had them for a bit over a year now, I do use them infrequently but when I do it's abuse more than use).

another set of gloves I have that I've shot with are:
Station Grip Glove | Tactical Gloves | 5.11 Tactical

these are bit warmer in general, but sacrifice alot of the wet benefits you get from the other gloves. these seem to run a bit smaller than the hatch's, making me wish I had ordered large, but regardless once broken these gloves are a gem. lots and lots of grip, some built in padding on the back of the hand, and the thick "grippy" stuff is cut just so on the joints to aid in finger movement. now while they are a bit thicker than the hatches I still get a great grip on the m9's fairly big grip and though I don't much like gloved handgun shooting, I still shoot just fine with these gloves, and can still manipulate the safety with my right thumb. These thing's also take some abuse, and the grip is pretty great. I generally prefer to climb rope barehand, but used these gloves just to optest, still prefer my own hands, but these gloves are the closest to expectable for climbing I've ever used.

and that's enough rambling about gloves for me... I don't think I've ever talking so much about gloves, lol. I've tried a few mechanix gloves, and many others, the mechanix have always failed me, and for the price I've been nothing but disappointed. These gloves have really done the trick for me, but only when it's cold. Otherwise skin for the win


----------

